# Hurricane Patti "hanname" died.



## jpmom97

I just wanted to let you all know my mom Hurricanpatti or Hanname as some of you knew her died Tues.  She suffered for a very long time with Cardiomyopathy. She was also on kidney dialysis and her little body just couldn't take it anymore.  She hadn't been on here in a while b/c she was in and out of the hospital so much in the past few months. We had our trip to Disney planned but she wasn't able to go so she never got to see SSR.  She did love Disneyworld though.  I have lost my  best friend in the whole world and feel very lost right now.  She did enjoy you all and her infamous post.  

hanname everyone, Jeneen.


----------



## mrsminniemouse

I am so very sorry to hear your sad news. Thinking of you.

Mandy


----------



## my4kids

I'm saying a prayer for you right now that you get through this time of grief.
I can't even imagine how hard it is to lose a parent.


----------



## LeCras

I am so sorry for your loss - you are in all our thoughts during this difficult time   

Charlotte


----------



## jimmytammy

Janeen

I am so sorry for your loss.  I pray that God will give you strength and comfort in the coming days.


----------



## Anniegirl

I am so  so sorry for your loss.  My Mom died almost 6 years ago and I am still grieving so I feel your pain.  Your mother will be missed, and remembered here for her wonderful sense of humor, great attitude and spirit.  She blessed us with the gift of "hanname".  Please take care of yourself and know that many prayers are being said for your mother, and for you and your family.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Divamomto3

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## jakenjess

I'm so sorry to hear about your mom.  She sounds like a very special lady.  You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goofy4tink

I'm so sorry for your loss. My mom was with me on my first trip to WDW, with my dd who celebrated her 6th b-day there. So, when we bought DVC 4 yrs later, we didn't tell her and we were going to surprise her with a week-long trip to BWV's. However the day we buried her, is the day we got our paperwork from DVC..all accepted. We never got to take her with us. That next trip was hard. But, I do still feel her presence. It has been 2 years now...still hard to believe.  It is so hard to lose your mom....saying a prayer for you, and for her.


----------



## jiggerj

I am very sorry for your loss...you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers- 
She brought alot of joy to alot of people here-


----------



## twotoohappy

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mickeyfan2

Sorry to hear about your lose.


----------



## JimMIA

We are very sorry for your loss, and Patti and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

We greatly enjoyed Patti's spirit and good humor...and of course, her Hanname!  Her emergence changed a discussion that was humorous into a warm, very human friendship between people who didn't even know each other and herself.  You could tell by her brief posts that she was a lady full of life and love.  The thing that made the Hanname thread really special was not the humor, but Patti's enjoyment of all of our silliness which she unintentionally started.  

Patti and her Hanname will be missed here too.


----------



## patsal

Thoughts and prayers to you at this time of loss.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Please accept my condolences.  Prayers for all of you.  She made such a bright spot here on the DVC community board for awhile.  She had a great attitude.  Hanname will live on for quite a few of us.


----------



## Doug7856

I am sorry to hear about your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.  God bless.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear of this, Patti was a very special woman here to us and I know she had to be a great Mom and Grandmom.  I have thought of her so often because of the Hanname thread and was always glad that she enjoyed it too  

I know I will always remember her and I am praying for comfort for you and yours in this great loss


----------



## CarolA

May God watch over you and your family....


----------



## wtpclc

Jeneen,

I am so sorry for your loss.  Patty's good spirit amazed me and it must have been even more wonderful to know her in the real world.  I'd like to think that every day is a day at Disney for her now.  

She will be missed more than you know.  I can't imagine the loss you are feeling.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am sad to hear this.  Your family is in my prayers.

Bobbi


----------



## Doctor P

I am so sorry for your loss.  Thank you for taking the time to share the news.  She will be missed.


----------



## BCV23

Your mother had such a wonderful attitude. I remember reading that thread and worrying about the poster. Instead she took the whole thing with such grace and humor. She must have been quite a lady. I am so sorry for your loss.

Hanname.


----------



## chimera

Jeneen, 

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Thanks for sharing your mom with us.


----------



## magicmommy

So sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## psu4glory

i am so very sorry for your loss.....i never got to read any posts that your mom made here on the board, and based on all the wonderful things that people have said about her here, i'm sorry i didn't.....she sounds like a very special person.

our thoughts and prayers are with you.....


----------



## Laurabearz

Jeneen... you have our warmest sympathy on the loss of your mother. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## CarolMN

Sorry for your loss.  You and your family are in our prayers.

Best wishes -


----------



## jennypenny

Janeen, I'm soooo sorry about your loss.  I lost my mom this year also--it hurts for a long time. But I remind myself that losing a great mom is better than never having had a great mom at all.

  Jenny


----------



## tazleiten12

Please accept my condolences also.     I know how hard it is.  We lost my father-in-law a couple days before Christmas.  He was living with us, and it is still very hard on the children.  This May would have been his first trip with us to DVC.


----------



## zillow

I'm so sorry for your loss. Peace and many happy memories to you during such a difficult time.  Her spirit will certainly live on here...


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## keishashadow

So sad, she seemed to be such a special person...our prayers are with you.


----------



## BethA

Just like everyone else here--my thoughts and prayers are with you during this very difficult time.


----------



## sarhenty

Our sincerest condolences - she will always be remembered...


----------



## conciergekelly

So sorry for your loss. She must have been a special lady. Take care.


----------



## carolfoy

I followed the Hannamae thread for ages, it made me laugh so much, how chuffed I was when we found out the story behind it and what a wonderful lady for sharing the great fun everyone had with it. So sad for your passing.


----------



## Gail & Joe

So sorry for your loss. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SueOKW

I know what you are going through now and what a hollow feeling you must have in your heart ... I hope that you will soon be able to remember the good times more than the sad times.    I don't know who said this.. but here's a thought  "Only time moves on to the next scene. Memory remains part of the heart forever."

Sue


----------



## Tine731

I am sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## cstraub

So sorry.  Hugs to you.


----------



## cobbler

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## DarthGoofy

My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Poohgirl

I am so sorry for your loss.  My heart  goes out to you and your family during this time.  Prayers to you all.  Your mom and the Hanname story brought us all laughter.


----------



## DiznEeyore

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your mom.  (((Hugs)))


----------



## Disney Fanatic

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Mother.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## rayelias

I am certain you feel a great loss right now, but remember what a wonderful legacy she left to the tens of thousands of DISSERS and, I'm sure, to so many more in "real life".  It's not often that a single person can influence so many in such a positive way.

She may not be with us in the flesh, but her memory and the spirit of "Hanname" will live on.

Our thoughts, prayers, and best wishes are with you and your family.


----------



## jekjones1558

My mom is also my best friend, so I can only imagine your pain.  I hope that WDW memories will be a comfort to you in years to come.  Your mom's indomitable spirit and zest for life came through so clearly in her posts here on the DIS.  God bless you.  Rest in peace, dear Hurricane Patti.


----------



## athenna

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Your mom brought us a lot of joy here. You are in my thoughts and in my prayers.


----------



## WDWNewbie

Jeneen,

We are all so sad to hear this news.

What a beautiful gift your mom gave everyone on the DISboards with Hanname!

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AFMom

Hanname will certainly be remembered as will your mom.  Hang in there.....


----------



## Rozzie

My thoughts are with you and your family.  Patti had a gift that few people have.  She had a contagious warmth and a eager to laugh that spread to all of us.  Her spirit will live on here and other places.  I can't imagine the loss that is on your heart.  Thank you for taking the time to let us know.

Bless you, Patti, and all of your family.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Jeneen and Family -- So sorry!!!  I know many of us knew your mom had some health problems, but I don't think any of us realized how serious the situation was.  It's the last post I expected to see this morning...so very sad.


----------



## isyt

My heart and pixie dust to you and your family. You next trip home will be hard but remember she will be with you in spirit. My kids always make sure Grandma has a spot to sit with us on Small World. You are in my prayers!!


----------



## fkj2

I feel your pain. My mom is my best buddy too; she's in end stages of stroke-related dementia, so I know how a long and lingering illness takes a toll on loved ones. 

What other posters said was correct: It'll be hard going to WDW without her. Having said that, she will be with you in ways you don't expect: places you ate with her, where you stayed, things she said that made you smile laugh. 

It's just really hard letting go of someone who could have shared your skin because that's the way I feel about my mom. I'm 50 and she'll leave me some day, orphaned. But I'd not trade all the love I'd gotten from her for anything and she'll leave me with a legacy few are lucky enough to even imagine.

God bless you and your family. At least you sound like you know how truly blessed you were, and all of us for "Hanname."


----------



## DVC Daisy

I am so sorry.


----------



## fletcher1964

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  My father passed in Nov, 1991.  He never got to see OKW, but he would have loved it.  Everytime we ride the boat to DTD, we comment how much he would have loved riding back and forth all day long.  When he passed I was told that for everyday that it seems to get a little bit easier, there'll be 2 days that are much harder to get through.   Now is the time to remember how much God has blessed you.


----------



## akghutton

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## LisaS

I am so sorry for your loss, Jeneen.   

I enjoyed reading your mom's posts. She had such a wonderful sense of humor. We will all miss her very much.


----------



## spiceycat

sorry for your loss.

My mother still goes with me to WDW. 

Mother are pretty special.

thanks you for telling us - that had to be very hard.


----------



## mckryan

In Memory of Hurrican Patti - may she rest in peace.

Here is a picture from one of Patti's posts, when she let us know the meaning behind "hanname!"


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dgaston

So sorry to learn of your loss.  The "Hanname" thread was so special to many of us here, as well as the glimpse into your mother's vibrant spirit.  Prayers and pixie dust to all of you.


----------



## jmatias

We are very sorry for your loss....sending you and your family much prayers and Aloha.


----------



## jonestavern

we are so sorry for your very great loss.
I was smiling, just thinking about the whole hanname thread last week & wondering what Hurrican Patti was doing-
Mothers are so very special--both DH & I lost ours years ago, & so our hearts & prayers are with you & yours in your time of deep sorrow
God Bless your lovely Mom & give you strength & peace--

_Jean, Christopher & Patrick_


----------



## LIFERBABE

I too had thought of Patti in last couple of weeks.  So sorry to hear of her passing.  Hanname was a bright spot on these boards and really captured our little community.  Thank you so much for thinking of us during this difficult time for your family.


----------



## pbharris4

Sorry to hear about your mother. I lost my mother a few years ago and my dad 2 yrs after that. When my mom died (after 30 days in ICU..which was awful) I just had so much anxiety and panic attacks. I didn't know how to cope. A year later we went to WDW for the 1st time (since I was 12) and it gave me a new lease on life and lifted me out of the dumps making me realize that my mom would want me to be happy. You both shared a love for Disney and every time you go she will be right there with you. A big hug to you and your family.


----------



## JohnNJ

I am very sorry for your (and our) loss.  Know that she'll always be remembered.

John


----------



## Maistre Gracey

I am very sorry for your loss. 
She brought a smile to many of our faces here on the DIS, so I can only imagine how great of a person she must have been in person.

MG


----------



## crazywig

Jeneen. My thoughts are with you and your family during this extremely difficult time. Your mom indeed brought a big smile to many members of our big Dis DVC family. She will forever be remembered.


----------



## loribell

So sorry to hear about your loss. You & your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Lori


----------



## Credit Man

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## WithFaith50

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## AOPI57

We are very sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## robinb

I am sorry for your loss {{hugs}}.


----------



## SleepyatDVC

Janeen,

So sorry for your loss.  Thanks for letting us all know. Patti seemed like an awesome person with a great sense of humor.  She will be missed here on the disboards.

My Mom is my best friend too.     I know that Patti's passing must be a double blow to you.


----------



## leise

So sorry for your loss


----------



## rascalmom

Please accept my deepest sympathy.  Your mom was obviously a sweet, wonderful lady full of a generous spirit.  She will be remembered here.  I'm sorry she never got to make that trip to SSR with you.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Muushka

I am so very sorry for your loss.  Yes, your mom was a very special lady indeed, and we are glad that we got to meet her through these boards.
May God bless you and your family at this sad time.


----------



## Louise-Montreal

So sorry to hear the sad news. Thoughts and prayers going out to you and your family.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## jarestel

Sincere condolences to you and your family. 

regards,
Joe


----------



## OneMoreTry

I'm sorry to hear about your mom.  She unwittingly became a DVC board celebrity and I doubt any of us will forget hanname and, now, her story.

When your mom dies the whole world changes.  My prayer for peace and strength is with you.


----------



## get_us_to_WDW

So sorry for your loss.  I will say a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## ErinC

I'm so sorry for your loss!   Thanks for taking the time to let us know, your Mom will be remembered by many of us for a long time.


----------



## byoung

Sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## kidsister

Dear Janeen,
I'm so sorry for your loss!   

It was with great sadness that I heard that your mom passed away.
Just last week, on another board, we were all reliving memories of the hanname thread she inspired and wondering how she enjoyed Sarasota Springs and whether she had bought any migs. It true that she was both a celebraty and a cause celebre on the DIS: I was enchanted by her spirit and her gift of humor and love. Trust that she will be long remembered here and that so many of us hold a little piece of her spirit close to heart.

It is so hard to lose a mom, and I could tell by your past posts how very much you loved her and wanted to protect her.  Please accept my sincere condolences and prayers for your family.


----------



## gjw007

Sorry to hear of the loss.  My prayers go to you and your family.


----------



## Disneymooners93

Our family thoughts and prayers are with yours.


----------



## Peepster

We're so sorry for your loss, but please know that her spirit will live on in so many of us for a long time to come.  We were at WDW this past Christmas and as we were leaving the CP on Christmas Eve I happened to think of the "hanname" thread with all the silliness and warmth and caring and love that surrounded it as the story unfolded and I wondered if there were others around me who shared that thought, too.  In her honor, I will always keep "hanname" alive in my heart.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Jenneen, 
So very sorry for the loss of your mother.   She brought such smiles to the DIS.  My thoughts and prayers go with you and your family.


----------



## JimC

I am so sorry for you and your family.  Over time warm memories of special happy times will help fill the void you now have.  Our thoughts will be with you.


----------



## ChickieToo

I'm sorry to hear your mother passed. I, too, have a mother on kidney dialysis and she also has heart problems. (She had bypass surgery six years ago and she fell last year and broke some bones). I know the feeling of trying to protect your mom, and helping her enjoy life with all the limitations, and working around her dialysis schedule, trips to the doctor, etc. Just try to find some comfort in knowing you did your best for her while she was here and how much pleasure she obviously found in her family. Your mother's sense of humor was a tribute to her spirit, and that will live forever.

Joanne


----------



## nestlejean

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. A mother is hard for a child to loose at any age. My mother passed away almost 4 years ago and I could stll cry  thinking of her. It's a loss that is difficult to get used to. It does get easier but you will always miss her. The first year seems the most difficult. You miss her at every Holiday and special event. There is a void. I will pray for you and your family over the coming months. Keep remembering the times together. It helps.


----------



## Sammie

Prayers for you and your family. May your memories be a comfort to you and them.


----------



## KelNottAt

I'm very sorry.  May you find strength and comfort in your family, friends and faith.


----------



## kathyseb

I am so sorry to hear of your Mom's passing.  I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

As others have posted, she brought a new spirit to these boards without even trying.
And to show her true colors, when she discovered the hanname thread she took it in stride and joined in with us.

Hanname to you and your family as we are all one big family.


----------



## Cyndy

You have our prayers and hugs, many of us enjoyed Patti's wonderful good humor and she certainly was a major DIS celeb!  I'm guessing she enjoyed the fun immensely.  It will always be comforting to you to know how much she enjoyed WDW.
Blessings,


----------



## TOMAR@SSR

we are sooo very sorry for your loss  Our thoughts and our prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## dis-happy

So sad, so sorry for you.  May God keep you close during this time.  Your mother will live in many hearts here for a long time to come.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Sincerest condolences to you and all your family members.  Your mother was a wonderful contributor to the boards and we so enjoyed her comments.

Warmest wishes,
Tom


----------



## JackDiznee

With all the people who post, it's unlikley any one person could become so special to the DISboards. She managed to do it with ease.


----------



## disgirl

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your mom. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this very difficult time.  My mom died 3.5 years ago and I know how sad and lonely it can be.  May you find strength in your memories of her.


----------



## Kewz1

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  Prayers for your family.

Kristen


----------



## Beca

I am SO sorry!!  Your mom was so sweet!!!  I feel blessed to "know" her, and I am so excited that her "hanname" will live on in the hearts of many who post here.

 

Beca


----------



## Bracho

My heart goes out to you and your family...


----------



## castleri

Was so sorry to see this post this morning- even now you can see the spirit and love your mother generated among so many.  When you are feeling down try to remember that sorrow is not forever - love is  and your mother and you certainly showed that spirit through the original thread.  May all the happy memories of times with her help you through this time.


----------



## jbwolffiv

Just want to send my thoughts and prayers for your loss.


----------



## Judique

jpmom97 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to let you all know my mom Hurricanpatti or Hanname as some of you knew her died Tues.  She suffered for a very long time with Cardiomyopathy. She was also on kidney dialysis and her little body just couldn't take it anymore.  She hadn't been on here in a while b/c she was in and out of the hospital so much in the past few months. We had our trip to Disney planned but she wasn't able to go so she never got to see SSR.  She did love Disneyworld though.  I have lost my  best friend in the whole world and feel very lost right now.  She did enjoy you all and her infamous post.
> 
> hanname everyone, Jeneen.



Hanname to you and your family and to Patti on her journey to a better place.


----------



## Poohnatic

I am so sorry for your loss.

I lost my mom this past October, and know what you mean about losing your best friend.

Your mom brought a lot of joy to many people.

Suzanne


----------



## Chuck S

Patti will be missed, she was a great contibutor to the DVC forums.

As has been done on the past, now that everyone has had a day to express their condolences to the family, this thread is being moved to the In Memoriam board.


----------

